
Qatar National Bank is allegedly hacked, data of 1200 entities leaked - curiousgal
http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/qatar-national-bank-allegedly-hacked-data-1200-entities-leaked-online-1642830110
======
6stringmerc
Hope to see follow up to find if there are any leads / discoveries regarding
the attackers. Curious if it's a nation-state or independent sector thing.
Might never know, but I can certainly buy into the thought that this type of
exposure is a weapon of sorts. Exposing monetary transactions isn't a new
tactic but this is a modern arena for sure.

